# Nên làm gì để trẻ bớt bỡ ngỡ trong ngày đầu tiên đi học



## ngoclan (9/9/19)

Ngày đầu tiên đi học, em mắt ướt nhạt nhoà. Mẹ cần phải làm gì để giúp con vơi bớt những bỡ ngỡ trong ngày đầu tiên đến lớp đây?

*1. Tạo không khí vui vẻ và cảm hứng bất tận cho trẻ trong ngày đầu đến lớp:*

*



*
​Có thể mẹ sẽ rơi nước mắt và thể hiện sự cảm động trong ngày đầu tiên nhìn thấy bé yêu mặc đồng phục và đeo ba lô đến trường, nhưng để tạo không khí vui vẻ cho bé, mẹ nên cố gắng kìm chế những cảm xúc này nhé.
Bé sẽ rất vui đấy nếu như được từng người thân trong nhà mỉm cười, nói những câu khích lệ và tặng một cái hôn lên má trong ngày đầu tiên đi học.

*2. Chia sẻ và dặn dò bé trên quãng đường đến lớp:*
Tiếp tục kể cho con nghe về chuyện bố mẹ sẽ làm gì khi con đi học, con sẽ được làm quen với những ai trong lớp, được học những gì, và tận hưởng những trò chơi hấp dẫn nào?

*3. Hẹn giờ mà mẹ sẽ quay lại đón bé:*
Không ít trường hợp các mẹ (hoặc các bà), đưa con đến lớp, sau đó tranh thủ lúc con đang chơi mà trốn đi về. Dĩ nhiên, khi phát hiện ra bản thân mình bị bỏ rơi, con sẽ khóc nức nở. Cảm giác bị bỏ rơi thực sự là điều không một ai muốn.






​Hãy nghiêm túc đưa con đến lớp, trao con cho cô giáo, và hẹn giờ quay lại đón bé. Nếu bạn cho con học nửa buổi, hãy nói với con: “Mẹ sẽ đón con sau khi con ăn trưa cùng các bạn/ sau khi con ngủ trưa dậy”. Nếu bạn đón con vào buổi chiều như bình thường.
Luôn luôn sắp xếp thời gian để cố gắng đón trẻ sớm nhất lớp, đừng để bé yêu là người cuối cùng ở lại, vì điều này sẽ dễ khiến trẻ cảm thấy buồn và tủi thân.
Hứa hẹn, cam kết và thực hiện đúng những gì mà mẹ đã hứa với trẻ. Điều này sẽ khiến bé an tâm hơn trong hành trình đi học của mình.

*4. Không ngoảnh đầu lại:*
Quay đi thật nhanh sau khi đã trao con cho cô gái và nói tạm biệt với trẻ, đừng ngoái đầu lại dù con có đang gọi mẹ, đang gào khóc hay giãy giụa đi chăng nữa.
Dẫu biết rằng mẹ nào mà không thương con nhưng bất cứ hành động chần chừ nào lúc này đều chỉ khiến bé thêm gào khóc và mệt mỏi. Đã chọn cho bé ngôi trường học đầy tin tưởng, thì hãy dứt khoát giao trẻ lại cho cô giáo và quay đi thật nhanh.
Trường hợp mẹ giúp con cởi dép hay xem con tập thể dục đều chỉ làm con khóc to hơn khi chia tay với mẹ. Ngược lại, nếu mẹ thực hiện việc chào trẻ, giao cho cô giáo và quay đi ngay lập tức sẽ khiến cho trẻ ít tủi thân và gào khóc hơn. Điều này sẽ thiết lập 1 thói quen lớn, bé sẽ ít gào khóc hơn sau này.

*5. Ngày đầu tiên bé đến lớp, mẹ đừng chấp nhận thất bại:*
Dù trong bất cứ hoàn cảnh gì, ngày đầu tiên phải là ngày đầu tiên. Dù bé có khóc lóc hay gào thét, đập phá như thế nào đi chăng nữa. Các cô giáo đã được hướng dẫn về cách xử lý những tình huống này (dĩ nhiên không phải là đánh hay dọa nạt, nếu cần chắc chắn về điều này, mẹ có thể tham khảo và xem xét kỹ trước khi chọn trường và cô cho bé), việc của bạn đơn giản chỉ là đưa con đến, hẹn giờ đón, tạm biệt và quay đi.

*6. Trò chuyện cùng bé con về ngày đầu tiên đi học sau khi trẻ đã về nhà:*
Có nhiều cách để bắt đầu cuộc trò chuyện về ngày học của con. Hãy thử bắt đầu bằng việc kể cho bé ngày hôm nay của bạn, hoặc hỏi con những câu hỏi mở nhưng phải thật chi tiết như: “Trưa nay con ăn món gì?”, “Hôm nay con có được ra sân trồng cây như mọi khi không?”, “Buổi xế của con hôm nay là món trái cây gì vậy”…
Trò chuyện cùng con để hiểu về quá trình học của con tại trường, đồng thời còn có thể giúp mẹ nhận thức được chi tiết hơn về những “nguy hiểm” hay khó khăn mà con có thể gặp trên lớp, để có thể bảo vệ và hỗ trợ trẻ nhanh nhất có thể.

Người viết : MARKETING​


----------

